# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինոսանտա 2

## մարիօ

Բարև ակո՜ւմբ։  :Love: 
Գիտեմ, որ ահագին շատ սպասեցիք էս թեմային, բայց վերջապես թամբալությունս մի կողմ եմ դնում ու սկսենք կինոսանտա 2-ը։ 
Խաղի կանոնները. էս թեմայում մինչև մայիսի 15-ը արձագանքում են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր կուզենան մասնակցել ու ինձ անձնական նամակով մի ֆիլմ են ուղարկում իրենց ընտրությամբ, ամսի 15-ին  իրենց առաջարկած ֆիլմի փոխարեն բոլորը ստանում են մեկ այլ ֆիլմ ուրիշ մասնակցի առաջարկածներից, բայց չեն իմանում, թե ումից: Որոշում ենք ժամանակահատված, որի ընթացքում բոլորը կնայեն իրենց նվեր ֆիլմերն ու ռեվյու, կարծիքներ, մտքեր գրեն, ինչու չէ՝ փորձեն գուշակել, թե ով է իրենց Սանտան: 

Ռեվյուները ցանկալի է գրվեն ըստ ընդունված ստանդարտի(ֆիլմի պոստերը, տեղեկատվություն հեղինակների, ռեժիսորի, դերասանական կազմի ու ռեյտինգների մասին ու կարծիք)։ Ընթացքում ֆիլմերի քննարկումներ ու կարծիքների փոխանակում կանենք, նոր ֆիլմեր կբացահայտենք։
Ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ է կինոսանտան կարող եք աչքի անցկացնել առաջին կինոսանտան 
Ով կուզի մասնակցել, հաջորդ գրառումներում խնդրում եմ գրել ու արդեն կարող եք ֆիլմ ուղարկել, եթե նույնիսկ 5 հոգի էլ մասնակցի կանենք ժող: 
Թեման բաց է քննարկումների ու կարծիքների համար: :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.05.2016), John (07.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (07.05.2016), Smokie (21.05.2016), Աթեիստ (07.05.2016), Մուշու (07.05.2016), Նիկեա (07.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2016), Վոլտերա (10.05.2016), Տրիբուն (10.05.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

:Smile:  Ես վաղուց էի սպասում

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ներկա  :Smile:

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս անգամ մասնակցում եմ  :Smile:

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

ես էլ

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես վաղուց էի սպասում


Էն հին ուղարկված ֆիլմն եմ գրանցու՞մ, թե՞ այլ տարբերակի սպասեմ

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էն հին ուղարկված ֆիլմն եմ գրանցու՞մ, թե՞ այլ տարբերակի սպասեմ


Արդեն չեմ հիշում ինչ էր  :Smile:  բայց հա

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ներկա։

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## Yellow Raven

ՆԵրկա

P.S. Կմտածեմ կուղարկեմ կինոն էս քանի օրը

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

Մտնում, սաղ ներկա-ները Նիկեա եմ կարդում  :Jpit:  
ներկա  :Jpit:

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016)

----------


## John

Նիկեա   :LOL:

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016), Նիկեա (07.05.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ Նիկեա

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

մարիօ (07.05.2016), Նիկեա (07.05.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Նոկիա

----------

John (07.05.2016), մարիօ (08.05.2016), Նիկեա (07.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2016), Տրիբուն (10.05.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նոկիա


Ես գիտեմ Սաշիկն ինչ կինո ա առաջարկելու, 8 ու կեսը  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ես գիտեմ Սաշիկն ինչ կինո ա առաջարկելու, 8 ու կեսը


Չարաչար սխալվում ես․ *Омерзительная  четверка*

----------

մարիօ (08.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2016), Տրիբուն (10.05.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Քեզ ո՞րն ա ընկել
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The Kite Runner-ը

----------


## John

> Ես էդ կինոն չսիրեցի  Սկզբի մասերը հեչ համոզիչ չեն: Երկխոսությունների մեծ մասում էլ մենակ տուֆտում են:


Իսկ իրական կյանքում երևի շատ ավելի լուրջ թեմաներով լուրջ մտքե՞ր են արտահայտվում առաջին ու հավանաբար վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ ))) Ինձ հենց էդ բնականությունը դուր եկավ, որ ոչ մի բան իդեալականացված չէր, մաքսիմալ մոտ էր իրականությանը։

----------


## Վոլտերա

Before Sunrise-ում խոսակցություններն իրոք շատ բնական էին, առանց ձևական պաթոսի, չափազանցությունների: Ընդհանուր շատ ռեալ ֆիլմ էր ինքը, էն որ նայում ես ու մտածում` հենց սենց էլ կլիներ իրականում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

ես չեմ գրել  :Smile:  սկսի քարկոծել  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ իրական կյանքում երևի շատ ավելի լուրջ թեմաներով լուրջ մտքե՞ր են արտահայտվում առաջին ու հավանաբար վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ ))) Ինձ հենց էդ բնականությունը դուր եկավ, որ ոչ մի բան իդեալականացված չէր, մաքսիմալ մոտ էր իրականությանը։


Անբնականությունը հենց սկզբում ա: Սելինը որ վեր ա կենում, իջնում ա գնացքից: Էդ պահը շատ անհամոզիչ ա: Ոչ մի բան դրան բերած չի լինում, ոչ մի «կախարդական» բան էղած չի լինում, բայց նա հանկարծ վեր ա կենում, լրիվ անծանոթ մարդու համար ընդհատում ա իրա ճամփան: Ու մեկ էլ էդ իրանց խոսակցությունները, ինչքան էլ բնական լինեն, բավական տափակ ու կլիշեոտ են, էդ ա ասածս: Ավելի շուտ, իրանց տարիքին համապատասխան ա. 22-23 տարեկան ջահելները կարող ա հենց տենց էլ մտածեն, բայց մի քիչ ավելի մեծ տարիքում որ նայում ես, շատ տափակ ա թվում:

Հիմա որ ասեմ, կասեք սփոյլում ա  :Jpit:  Ով չի ուզում երկրորդ մասի մասին սփոյլվել, թող մնացածը չկարդա:
Իդեալականացվածությունը երկրորդ մասում ա, երբ էդ ուղղակի մի անգամ միասին անցկացրած հաճելի օրը երկուսին էլ մնացած սաղ կյանքում հետապնդում ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բյուր, սպասի ասեմ էլի ինչն ա սպոյլեր, ինչը չէ: Բովանդակությունը համառոտ պատմելը, կամ ընդհանուր սյուժեն նկարագրելը սպոյլերություն չէ: Ասենք IMDB-ում որ բացում ֆիլմի մասին կարդում ես, միշտ կրճատ նկարագրություն է լինում՝ թե ֆիլմի գործողություններն ինչի մասին են: Սպոյլեր են համարվում ֆիլմում սյուժեի էն առանցքային կամ կարևոր պահերը, որոնք ֆիլմը չնայած մարդու համար կփչացնեն ֆիլմը դիտելու ժամանակ ստացած հաճույքը: Ասենք Star Wars-ը կարաս պատմես, որ գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում հեռավոր ապագայում, որտեղ քաջ ու արի ջեդայները պայքարում են գալակտիկական կայսրության դեմ: Կարաս պատմես, որ ջեդայներից մեկը՝ Լուկ Սկայուոքերը թրեյնինգ է անցնում Մաստեր Յոդայի մոտ, Դարթ Վեյդերը Death Star տիեզերանավով փորձում է վերացնել ապստամբներին և այլն և այլն, բայց սպոյլեր է, երբ բացահայտ գրում ես, որ Դարթ Վեյդերը Լուկի հայրն է:

Ասենք Մուստանգում աղջիկների հետագա ճակատագիրը բացահայտելը սպոյլեր ա, բայց ֆիլմում էդ սյուժեի մանրամասներն էդքան կարևոր չէին, քան հոգեբանական նրբությունները: Կարալի էր ընդամենը ասեիր, որ աղջիկներին սկսում են պսակել՝ առանց մանրամասնելու, դե որ մեկի պսակադրությունը ինչ հետևանքների ա բերում:

Բայց օրինակ թրիլլերներում, action-ներում, սայ-ֆայներում ու այլ ֆիլմերում, որտեղ սյուժեն կարող է անսպասելի շրջադարձեր ունենանալ, այ էդ շրջադարձային դրվագները նկարագրելը սպոյլեր ա ու կարող ա ֆիլմը չդիտած մարդու տրամադրությունը փչացնել: Թե չէ սյուժեն համառոտ կերպով նկարագրելը (առանց դետալների մեջ խորանալու) հանցանք չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սպասի ասեմ էլի ինչն ա սպոյլեր, ինչը չէ: Բովանդակությունը համառոտ պատմելը, կամ ընդհանուր սյուժեն նկարագրելը սպոյլերություն չէ: Ասենք IMDB-ում որ բացում ֆիլմի մասին կարդում ես, միշտ կրճատ նկարագրություն է լինում՝ թե ֆիլմի գործողություններն ինչի մասին են: Սպոյլեր են համարվում ֆիլմում սյուժեի էն առանցքային կամ կարևոր պահերը, որոնք ֆիլմը չնայած մարդու համար կփչացնեն ֆիլմը դիտելու ժամանակ ստացած հաճույքը: Ասենք Star Wars-ը կարաս պատմես, որ գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում հեռավոր ապագայում, որտեղ քաջ ու արի ջեդայները պայքարում են գալակտիկական կայսրության դեմ: Կարաս պատմես, որ ջեդայներից մեկը՝ Լուկ Սկայուոքերը թրեյնինգ է անցնում Մաստեր Յոդայի մոտ, Դարթ Վեյդերը Death Star տիեզերանավով փորձում է վերացնել ապստամբներին և այլն և այլն, բայց սպոյլեր է, երբ բացահայտ գրում ես, որ Դարթ Վեյդերը Լուկի հայրն է:
> 
> Ասենք Մուստանգում աղջիկների հետագա ճակատագիրը բացահայտելը սպոյլեր ա, բայց ֆիլմում էդ սյուժեի մանրամասներն էդքան կարևոր չէին, քան հոգեբանական նրբությունները: Կարալի էր ընդամենը ասեիր, որ աղջիկներին սկսում են պսակել՝ առանց մանրամասնելու, դե որ մեկի պսակադրությունը ինչ հետևանքների ա բերում:
> 
> Բայց օրինակ թրիլլերներում, action-ներում, սայ-ֆայներում ու այլ ֆիլմերում, որտեղ սյուժեն կարող է անսպասելի շրջադարձեր ունենանալ, այ էդ շրջադարձային դրվագները նկարագրելը սպոյլեր ա ու կարող ա ֆիլմը չդիտած մարդու տրամադրությունը փչացնել: Թե չէ սյուժեն կրճատ ու համառոտ կերպով նկարագրելը հանցանք չէ:


Ռուֆ, ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ էդ դեբիլ սահմանումները: Բայց ասում եմ՝ էդ գիծը սփոյլերի ու չսփոյլերի միջև շատ բարակ ա ու շատ անհատական ա: Լիքը մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ IMDB-ից ներվայնանում են, որտև իրանց համար էդ էլ ա սփոյլեր: Մի անգամ էլ ես մտել էի վիքի, եսիմ որ ֆիլմի մասին առաջին մի երկու նախադասությունը կարդացել էի, հետս նայող մարդը նեղվել էր, որ սփոյլվել եմ, երբ ինձ համար բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան սփոյլեր չի՝ լինի դա սյուժետային անսպասելի շրջադարձ, թե տրամաբանված շարունակություն: Կամ նույնը վերջերս Կաննի փառատոնում պրես կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ մի ֆիլմի մասին խոսելիս ասեցին՝ էս ֆիլմը զոմբիների մասին ա: Մի քանի հոգի ջղայնացան, որ դա սփոյլեր ա: Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ միանշանակ չի: Ու սաղի նուրբ զգացմունքները հաշվի առնել հնարավոր չի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ էդ դեբիլ սահմանումները: Բայց ասում եմ՝ էդ գիծը սփոյլերի ու չսփոյլերի միջև շատ բարակ ա ու շատ անհատական ա: Լիքը մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ IMDB-ից ներվայնանում են, որտև իրանց համար էդ էլ ա սփոյլեր: Մի անգամ էլ ես մտել էի վիքի, եսիմ որ ֆիլմի մասին առաջին մի երկու նախադասությունը կարդացել էի, հետս նայող մարդը նեղվել էր, որ սփոյլվել եմ, երբ ինձ համար բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան սփոյլեր չի՝ լինի դա սյուժետային անսպասելի շրջադարձ, թե տրամաբանված շարունակություն: Կամ նույնը վերջերս Կաննի փառատոնում պրես կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ մի ֆիլմի մասին խոսելիս ասեցին՝ էս ֆիլմը զոմբիների մասին ա: Մի քանի հոգի ջղայնացան, որ դա սփոյլեր ա: Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ միանշանակ չի: Ու սաղի նուրբ զգացմունքները հաշվի առնել հնարավոր չի:


Դե էդ հիստերիկներից սպոյլերաֆոբներին ես էլ չեմ սիրում ու ես էլ նախքան կինոն նայելը սիրում եմ մի քիչ տեղեկություններ հավաքեմ ֆիլմի մասին, գոնե իմանամ մոտավորապես ինչի մասին ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե էդ հիստերիկներից սպոյլերաֆոբներին ես էլ չեմ սիրում ու ես էլ նախքան կինոն նայելը սիրում եմ մի քիչ տեղեկություններ հավաքեմ ֆիլմի մասին, գոնե իմանամ մոտավորապես ինչի մասին ա:


Բա դրա համար եմ ասում՝ ամեն մարդ տարբեր ձևի ա ընկալում սփոյլերը: Օրինակ չնայած ինձ առանձնապես հեշտ չի սփոյլելը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ «Հարյուր տարվա մենության» առաջին էջում տոհմածառ տպելը աշխարհի ամենազզվելի սփոյլերն ա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես էդ կինոն չսիրեցի  Սկզբի մասերը հեչ համոզիչ չեն: Երկխոսությունների մեծ մասում էլ մենակ տուֆտում են: Մի երկու բան, որ էդ կինոյից ինձ դուր ա էկել, մեկը տեղի ընտրությունն էր՝ Վիեննան: Որտև Վիեննան շատ տրանզիտ քաղաք ա, էնտեղի տուրիստները հիմնականում տենց մի քանի ժամվա մարդիկ են: Մեկ էլ դուրս էկավ, որ իրադարձությունները հունիսի 16-ին էին տեղի ունենում: Իսկ ավելի շատ չսիրեցի հատկապես երկրորդը նայելուց հետո: Ավելի շուտ, կերպարներին չսիրեցի: Ու քանի որ զգում ես, որ ռեժիսորը սիրում ա կերպարներին, մի տեսակ ներքին կոնֆլիկտ ա իմ մեջ առաջանում նաև ամբողջ ֆիլմի նկատմամբ:


Ոչ մի կետի հետ համաձայն չեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## մարիօ

> Woman in the Dunes
> Green Street Hooligans
> The Great Beauty 
> In Darkness
> Filth 
> The Kite Runner
> Relatos salvajes


Այ էսքան կինոյի մասին դեռ չի գրվել ժողք, նենց էլ լավ կինոներ են, մի քանիսը իմ սիրած կինոներն են, եթե չգրվի, ես հաստատ կգրեմ, բայց դեռ ժամանակ կա, անպայման նայեք գրեք։ Ես հատկապես սպասում եմ Green Street Hooligans-ի ռեվյուին, հետաքրքիր ա Մուշույի ռեակցիան էս ֆիլմին։

----------

John (08.06.2016), Վոլտերա (08.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

«Ավազուտների կինը» («Woman In The Dunes»)


Կոբո Աբեի համանուն վեպի՝ 1964թ. էկրանավորումն էր, ֆիլմի սցենարը ևս հեղինակինն է։

Սկզբում շատ դժվար էր առաջ գնում, առաջին կես ժամը երեք անգամ նայել եմ ու ավել չեմ ձգել։ Երևի պատճառն էն էր, որ գիրքը մի վեց անգամ կարդացել եմ, կինոյի մեջ չէի կարողանում մտնել, մեկ էլ էդ թվականների կինոներին բնորոշ երաժշտությունը ինձ համար շատ սուր էր, ականջս ծակում էր։

Ֆիլմը մի տղամարդու մասին է, որը Տոկիոյում իր աշխատավայրից երեք օրով արձակուրդ է վերցրել և եկել ծովափնյա մի փոքրիկ, անհայտ գյուղ՝ իր միջատների հավաքածուի համար նոր նմուշներ գտնելու։

Տղամարդն առաջին օրվա վերջում բաց է թողնում վերջին ավտոբուսը, և գյուղացիներն առաջարկում են նրան գիշերել իրենց գյուղում։ Հյուրընկալողը միայնակ երիտասարդ կին է, որի տունը գյուղի ծարին է։

Գյուղն ամբողջությամբ ավազուտում է, տները փոսերի մեջ են, որոնցից ամեն օր հավաքում են լցված ավազն ու հանում վերև, որպեսզի ավազի տակ չթաղվեն։

Հաջորդ առավոտյան տղամարդը հասկանում է, որ չի կարող հեռանալ, քանի որ վերև բարձրանալու ճոպանը չկա, և ինքը թակարդում է հայտնվել, քանի որ կնոջն օգնող ձեռք է պետք ամեն օր կուտակվող ավազը մաքրելու համար։ «Գերին» չի հաշտվում իր վիճակի հետ ու անընդհատ փախուստի պլաններ է մշակում։

Սյուժեի մասին էսքանը, մնացածն ինքներդ նայեք, գեղեցկագույն ֆիլմ է։ Քանի որ գիրքը հաստատ շատերդ եք կարդացել, մնացած մասում, հուսամ, էդքան շատ սփոյլ չի լինի։

Վեպին գրեթե չզիջող ֆիլմ է ստացվել, չէի սպասում, ես միշտ նախապատվությունը գրքին եմ տալիս։

Ֆիլմում շատ սիրուն ու բնական է ներկայացված իրավիճակի ամբողջ աբսուրդը, համոզիչ է, թե ինչպես մարդուն իր կամքին հակառակ պարտադրվող ճակատագիրը ժամանակի ընթացքում դառնում է ապրելակերպ, փախչելու, հին ու բնականոն կյանքին վերադառնալու ձգտումը, ազատության համար պայքարը մնում է ուղղակի որպես գաղափար, որին հերոսն ինքն իրեն համոզում է հավատարիմ մնալ, չի խոստովանում, որ նոր կյանքն արդեն իրենն է դարձել, ու ամբողջ ընթացքում խոսում է այն մասին, որ իր փաստաթղթերը կարգին են, Տոկիոյում ամեն ինչ վկայում է, որ ինքը կիսատ է թողել գործերը, իրեն հաստատ արդեն փնտրում են ու շուտով կգտնեն։

Ինձ և´ գրքում, և´ ֆիլմում ավելի շատ դուր է եկել կնոջ կերպարը, այն տարօրինակ ու «աննորմալ» կապվածությունը, որ նա ու գյուղացիներն ունեն աշխարհից մոռացված իրենց գյուղի հետ։ Նրանցից ոչ մեկը չի էլ մտածում ավելի լավ կյանքի հետևից գնալու, գոյատևման համար ավազի դեմ մղվող ամենօրյա պայքարը այլ հետաքրքրություններով ու հեշտ կյանքով փոխարինելու մասին։ Շատ դուրս եկավ տղամարդու և կնոջ երկխոսության այն հատվածը, երբ տղամարդը զարմանում է, որ կինը չի էլ մտածում փոսից դուրս գալու, զբոսնելու մասին, իսկ վերջինս պատասխանում է, որ դրանից հոգնում ես, իսկ հոգնած ավազ փորելն ավելի դժվար է։

Հիանալի էր նկարված գյուղացիների «թամաշայի» տեսարանը, կնոջ համառ պայքարը, տղամարդու՝ խելքը թռցրած վիճակը։ Իսկ վերջաբանի մասին էլ չասեմ, էն մինչև վերջ ինքն իրեն չխոստովանելու պահը էնքան բնական էր, «երկուշաբթի օրվանից սկսում եմ առավոտները վազել» ասելու նման, որն անընդհատ հետաձգվում է մինչև հաջորդ երկուշաբթի, որովհետև միշտ մի բան ավելի հետաքրքիր կամ կարևոր է լինում։

Ֆիլմը էդ թվերի համար էնքան լավ էր նկարված, որ նույնիսկ սյուժեն իմանալով՝ մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը շունչս պահած նայել եմ։ Ով դեռ չի տեսել, անպայման նայեք, եթե անգամ գիրքը կարդացել եք (կամ չեք կարդացել)։

Ինչքան նայում եմ, թերի տեղ չեմ գտնում, իմ գնահատականով՝ 10/10։

----------

John (08.06.2016), Smokie (12.06.2016), Աթեիստ (09.06.2016), Ամպ (08.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (08.06.2016), մարիօ (08.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.06.2016), Վոլտերա (08.06.2016), Տրիբուն (08.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ժող, կյանքում առաջին անգամ եմ րիվյու գրում, կխնդրեմ թերություններին ներողամտորեն մոտենալ  :Smile:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ֆիլմը էդ թվերի համար էնքան լավ էր նկարված, որ նույնիսկ սյուժեն իմանալով՝ մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը շունչս պահած նայել եմ։ Ով դեռ չի տեսել, անպայման նայեք, եթե անգամ գիրքը կարդացել եք (կամ չեք կարդացել)։
> 
> Ինչքան նայում եմ, թերի տեղ չեմ գտնում, իմ գնահատականով՝ 10/10։


Ես գիրքը չեմ հավանել, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կինոն կհավանեմ, էդ կնոջ կերպարը դուրս չէր եկել կարդալուց, հիշում եմ,  իսկ ռեվյուի պահով լավ էլ գրել ես Լիլ  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ես գիրքը չեմ հավանել, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կինոն կհավանեմ, էդ կնոջ կերպարը դուրս չէր եկել կարդալուց, հիշում եմ


 :Beee:  քեզ

Երկրորդ պահի համար էլ ապրես  :Smile:  ես աչքիս կինոն մի հատ էլ նայեմ, հետո էլ գիրքը նորից կարդամ  :Smile:  սիրում եմ, էլի

----------


## Ամպ

Գիրքը շատ լավն ա, մենակ սկիզբն ա մի քիչ դժվար առաջ գնում, կինոն էլ ընտիր ա նկարահանած: Ես որ նայում էի, ինձ թվում էր՝ օպերատորն իմ աչքերով ա գիրքը կարդացել:
Կինը, ավազը, տղամարդը...  :Love:  Մի հատ էլ ստեղ ասեմ. ռեվյուդ շատ լավն էր, Նաիրուհի  :Smile: 

Մի քիչ էլ մյուս նայածս կինոներից գրեմ. *Էլլիի պատմությունը* իմ տեսած սիրունագույն կինոներից մեկն ա: Իրանական կինոներից մենակ _Երկնքի զավակներն_ էի նայել: Էդտեղ ծայրահեղ աղքատ շերտն ա ներկակացվում, էն որ քույր ու եղբայր ծակ կոշիկը հերթափոխով հագնում, դպրոց են գնում: Էդտեղ ներկայացված հենց մենակ կենցաղով լրիվ արդարացան իրանցիների վերաբերյալ ունեցածս ստերեոտիպերը: Դրա համար ես էլ մի պահ արհեստական ընդունեցի Էլլիի պատմությունում հերոսների ազատությունը, բայց դե ճիշտ ա, իրենք էն ավանդապաշտ, ազգային-ազատագրական խավից չէին: Դերասաններից ինձ ահավոր դուր չեկավ վերջում հայտնված կերպարի խաղը. արհեստական էր: Կարող էին էդ կերպարն էդպես անդեմ էլ թողնել: 
*
Մուստանգը* շատ էի հավանել, ուզում էի, որ էս տարի հենց էս կինոն լավագույն արտասահմանյան ֆիլմի օսկարը տանի, բայց դե գրողին իրանց օսկարը, թող չտան, պահ: Դե կինոյի մասին արդեն լիքը գրել եք, էն րոպեանոց պահերը ես էլ էի գլխի ընկել, ու տատը լավ էլ տեղյակ էր: Արհավիրք:

Քարկոծե՛ք ինձ, հետո էլ կախեք, որովհետև ինձ նայած կինո ա բաժին հասել ու ես դեռ չեմ գրել: ((

----------

John (08.06.2016), մարիօ (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Ավազուտների կինը» տարիներ առաջ սկսեցի կարդալ, էդպես էլ չկարողացա վերջացնել: Երևի շատ ջահել էի, խելքս չէր հասնում: Բայց երևի էլ երբեք ո՛չ փորձեմ կարդալ, ո՛չ փորձեմ կինոն նայել:

Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ «Արևածագից առաջի» մասին: Էդ կինոն իրա ֆորմատով, ամեն ինչով մի հատ նենց կինո ա, որ պիտի խելքս գնար դրա համար: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու տենց էլ չսիրեցի: Ու երևի աշխարհում միակ մարդն եմ տենց:

----------


## մարիօ

> Քարկոծե՛ք ինձ, հետո էլ կախեք, որովհետև ինձ նայած կինո ա բաժին հասել ու ես դեռ չեմ գրել: ((


Ամպ, մոռացել էի ասեմ, որ քո ֆիլմը ուղարկած ակումբցին դրանից առաջ մի ֆիլմ էլ էր ուղարկել հետո փոխեց, դա ուղարկե՞մ, միգուցե հետաքրքրի, նայես։  :Think:

----------


## Ամպ

> «Ավազուտների կինը» տարիներ առաջ սկսեցի կարդալ, էդպես էլ չկարողացա վերջացնել: Երևի շատ ջահել էի, խելքս չէր հասնում: Բայց երևի էլ երբեք ո՛չ փորձեմ կարդալ, ո՛չ փորձեմ կինոն նայել:


«Ավազուտների կինը» սկզբում անտանելի ա առաջ գնում, ես մի կերպ եմ հաղթահարել, հետո, որ դիալոգների մասն ա գալիս, թեթև գնում ա:




> Ամպ, մոռացել էի ասեմ, որ քո ֆիլմը ուղարկած ակումբցին դրանից առաջ մի ֆիլմ էլ էր ուղարկել հետո փոխեց, դա ուղարկե՞մ, միգուցե հետաքրքրի, նայես։


Ահա, մարիօ ջան, ուղարկի, կնայեմ, միանգամից երկուսի ռեվյուն էլ կգրեմ:

----------


## John

> Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ «Արևածագից առաջի» մասին: Էդ կինոն իրա ֆորմատով, ամեն ինչով մի հատ նենց կինո ա, որ պիտի խելքս գնար դրա համար: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու տենց էլ չսիրեցի: Ու երևի աշխարհում միակ մարդն եմ տենց:


Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ ես ասեմ․ էդ կինոյի հերոսուհին ինչ-որ նմանություն ունի քեզ հետ։ Քեզ ա հիշեցնում, ահագին մտածեցի, որ հասկանամ, թե ինչո՞վ։ Վերջը ժպիտի վրա կանգ առա, բայց վստահ չեմ ))) Կարող ա ուղղակի Վիեննայի պահով ենթագիտակցորեն քեզ հետ էր ասոցացվում )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ ես ասեմ․ էդ կինոյի հերոսուհին ինչ-որ նմանություն ունի քեզ հետ։ Քեզ ա հիշեցնում, ահագին մտածեցի, որ հասկանամ, թե ինչո՞վ։ Վերջը ժպիտի վրա կանգ առա, բայց վստահ չեմ ))) Կարող ա ուղղակի Պրահայի պահով ենթագիտակցորեն քեզ հետ էր ասոցացվում )))


Կարայի հանգիստ ես լինեի գնացքում գիրք կարդացող աղջիկը, բայց ես հաստատ չէի իջնի գնացքից, էդ ա տարբերությունը  :Jpit:  Եթե նենց ստացվեր, որ ես էլ Վիեննա գնալուց լինեի, դեմ չէի լինի տենց ֆռֆռալուն: Մնացածը՝ հը-ը:

----------

John (08.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ա դե նայեք, էլի, ձեր կինոները, գրեք։ Հավեսս տվել է կարծիքներ կարդալու։

----------

John (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2016), Տրիբուն (10.06.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

Green Street Hooligans



Գնացինք, ներկայացնելու եմ նենց ոնց ես եմ ընկալել առանց ֆուտբոլային թիմերի անունները հիշելու և գրելու :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ֆիլմը տղայի մասին է ում հեռացնում են համալսարանից թմրանյութեր պահելու համար, որոնք իհարկե իրենը չէին:Կործանված ապագա, ամեն ինչ թվում ա ահավոր, չկա փախուստ դեպի Լոնդոն որտեղ ապրում է հերոսի քույրը իր ընտանիքով: Ահա և ասյտեղ սկսվում է ֆիլմի իրական գործողություններ:Մեթը հայտնվում ա իր անձի համար ամբողջովին նոր և անհասկանալի շրջապատում, որտեղ անգլիկան ֆուտբոլի հանդեպ սերը այնքան մեծ է, որ մարդիկ իրար են ծեծում(ես մինչև հիմա սա ընկալել չեմ կարողանում, ինչի խաղի համար իրար ծեծել ու հասցնել մահվան): Նոր ընկերները շատ բան են տալիս մեր հերոսին,ամբողջությամբ փոխելով նրա կյանքը: Վերջ ֆիլմի մասին ավել բան չեմ պատմում որ սպոյլեր չանեմ: Հա ավելացնեմ, որ կինոն սկսվում ա կռվով, ինչը իմ համար շոկային էր:
Շատ լավն էր, շատ հավանեցի:Հենց նոր սկիզբն էի վերանայում ու հասկացա, որ ինքը իմ սիրելի ֆիլմերից մեկն ա լինելու: Դերասանական խաղը լավն էր, հումորը ևս, կռվի տեսարաններ սիրուն են, երաժշտությունը ընտիրություն :Jagi: : Եթե դեռ չեք տեսել, նայեք չեք ափսոսի: Հիմա էսքանը գնամ շարունակությունը նայեմ  :Jpit:  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.06.2016), John (10.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2016), մարիօ (10.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2016), Վոլտերա (10.06.2016), Տրիբուն (10.06.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Շարունակությունը լավը չի

----------


## մարիօ

> Green Street Hooligans
> 
> Շատ լավն էր, շատ հավանեցի:Հենց նոր սկիզբն էի վերանայում ու հասկացա, որ ինքը իմ սիրելի ֆիլմերից մեկն ա լինելու: Դերասանական խաղը լավն էր, հումորը ևս, կռվի տեսարաններ սիրուն են, երաժշտությունը ընտիրություն: Եթե դեռ չեք տեսել, նայեք չեք ափսոսի: Հիմա էսքանը գնամ շարունակությունը նայեմ


Ես էս կինոն նայել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ, երբ մի այլ կարգի տարված էի անգլիական ֆուտբոլային ակումբներից մեկով, նայում էի խաղերը, լրիվ ֆանատիզմ էր մոտս ու որ կինոյում էս կարգի ֆանատներ էի տեսել, հանգստացել էի, մտածում էի՝ ինչ լավ ա ես մենակ չեմ, մարդկանց կյանքում շատ ավելի լուրջ գժանոցներ են կատարվում ու էս կինոյի շնորհիվ եմ հասկացել ինչ-որ բան լրջով սիրելու կայֆը։ Էս տղերքը մինչև վերջին շունչը նվիրված են իրենց ակումբներին ու ահավոր նախանձելու երկրպագուներ են․ հիմա որ էլ արդեն ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում, հիշում եմ, թե ինչ կայֆ էր ինչ-որ թիմի երկրպագու լինելը, իրենց հետ հաղթել ու պարտվելը, իրենց հետ ուրախանալ ու տխրելը, իրոք հասկանում եմ կինոյի հերոսներին։
Շատ կայֆ ֆիլմ ա, անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ նայել ու ոչ միայն ֆուտբոլի սիրահարներին։  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վերջապես բոլոր ֆիլմերը նայեցի էս ցանկից ու հիմա հանգիստ կարող եմ գրառում անել: Հիմնականում շատ լավ ֆիլմեր էին ընկել, ապրենք բոլոր սանտաներս: Ամենաշատը հավանել եմ Relatos salvajes-ը, Before Sunrise-ը, Hot Fuzz-ն ու Green Street Hooligans-ը: Ավազուտների կինը շատ ուժեղ սկսվեց, բայց աչքիս էն վերջին կես ժամը թուլացրել էին, զոռով եմ նայել, դե մեկ էլ ամենավերջին պահն էր ընտիր: In Darkness-ը էսօր առավոտը նայեցի, լավ ծանր ֆիլմ էր, վերջում էլ մի քիչ լացել եմ: The Great Beauty-ն սիրուն, խփնված ֆիլմ էր, բայց հերոսների դատարկ, բոհեմական կյանքը ինձ առանձնապես ոչինչ չասեց, գլխավոր հերոսն էլ շատ հակասական տիպ էր: Դե մեկ էլ Հիչքոքի ֆիլմը ամենաթույլերից էր, ողջ լիներ, վրան կջղայնանայի: 
Հիմա ինձ բաժին ընկած ֆիլմի մասին՝ The Kite Runner


Թվականը- 2007
Ռեժիսորը- Մարկ Ֆորստեր
Ժանրը- Դրամա

Երկու տղաների պատմություն է, որոնցից մեկը արիստոկրատ ընտանիքից ա, մյուսը՝ էդ ընտանիքում ծառայի կարգավիճակ ունի, բայց իրեն շատ լավ են վերաբերում էդ տանը: Դեպքերի հիմնական մասը Աֆղանստանում ա տեղի ունենում: Տղերքից մեկը՝ ոչ ծառան, փոքր տարիքից էլ գրելու հետ սեր ա ունենում, իսկ մեծ տարիքում արդեն կայուն գրող ա լինում: Նախքան Աֆղանստանից գնալը, ինքն ու էն ծառա-տղան շատ մոտ են լինում, ամբողջ օրը իրարից պոկ չեն գալիս, միասին օդապարուկ են թռցնում, որը էդ ժամանակ Քաբուլում էնքան տարածված ա լինում, որ նույնիսկ մրցույթներ են անցկացնում, ու իրենք միշտ հաղթողներից են լինում: Հետո դեպքերը միանգամից վատ ուղղությամբ են գնում, որովհետև պատերազմն էդտեղ ա հասնում, ընտանիքը տեղափոխվում ա, կյանքը խառնվում ա իրար: Մի խոսքով էլ չպատմեմ ավել բան:
Ֆիլմի ամենասիրուն մասերը փոքր տարիքում էդ երկու երեխեքի հարաբերությունն ա իրար հետ, տղա երեխեքի հոգեբանության էն նուրբ պահերը լավ երևում են էս ֆիլմում: Սյուժեն, մանավանդ հետագա զարգացումները, մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ էին, ավելի ճիշտ՝ կանխատեսելի: Իսկ ասենք ծառա-տղայի երեխուն գտնելու, էն գազանների հետ կռիվ անելու պահերը մի քիչ կեղծ էին: Հա ի դեպ, էն որ ասում էին Աֆղանստանում տղա երեխեքին պարացնում են ու իրենց ուրիշ աչքով նայում, ֆիլմում էդ պահերից էլ կային: Դերասաններից մի քանիսի դեմքը նյարդերիս վրա ազդում էր, բայց դա էլ առանձնապես խնդիր չէր: Ֆիլմը շատ եմ հավանել, Սանտայիս մասին ենթադրություններ չունեմ, երևի բոլորն էլ կարային էս ֆիլմը ուղարկել: Օդապարուկը շատ լավ սիմվոլ էր ֆիլմում, ընդհանուր ֆիլմի գունավորումը մի քիչ սրթնած էր, բայց դե չէր կարա շատ վառ լինել, չէր սազի ֆիլմի բովանդակությանը:
Ի դեպ, գրքի հիման վրա է նկարահանված, գրքի հեղինակն էլ Khaled Hosseini-նն է: Գիրքը վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց դե որ սենց դասավորվեց, ոչինչ: Հնարավոր ա գիրքն էլ կարդամ մի օր:
Սանտա ջան, ապրես  :Kiss:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.06.2016), John (10.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2016), մարիօ (10.06.2016), Մուշու (10.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2016), Նիկեա (12.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2016), Տրիբուն (10.06.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ֆիլմը գործողություններն ընթանում են Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի տարիներին՝ Լեհաստանում։ Ֆիլմի հիմքում ընկած են իրական դեպքե։ Գլխավոր հերոսը՝ Լեոպոլդ Սոխան, աշխատում է քաղաքի ջրմուղ ծառայություններում՝ ընդհատակյա թունելներում։Հանգամանքների բերումով նա հանդիպում է մի խումբ հրեաների, որոնք իրենց կյանքի փրկության համար փորձում են ապաստարան գտնել հենց այդ թունելներում։ Սոխան իր ուժերի սահմաններում փորձում է օգնել նրանց՝ ապրելու այդ դաժան օրերը։ 

Ֆիլմը ծանր էր ու երկար։ Պահ էր գալիս, որ ուզում էի անջատել ու գնալ քնելու։ Բայց ֆիլմը պահում էր էկրանի առաջ։ Դերասանական խաղը դուրս եկավ, հատկապես Սոխան ու Մունդեկը։ 
Ֆիլմի որոշ պահեր նմանացրեցի «Метро» ֆիլմի մի երկու կադրերի հետ (Մետրոն ավելի ուշ է նկարահանվել)։

Ռեվյու գրելուց ահագին հեռու մարդ եմ, դրա համար էսքանով բավարարվեք ու նայեք ֆիլմը  :Tongue: 

Ինձ թվում է, իմ Սանտան Տրիբունն է։

----------

John (12.06.2016), Նիկեա (12.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2016), Վոլտերա (12.06.2016), Տրիբուն (12.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, իմ Սանտան Տրիբունն է։


Նեա ․․․ ես էս կինոն չեմ էլ տեսել։ Ու դժվար էլ նայեմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ կինոպոիսկում նկարագրությունը կարդալուց հետո ասեցի ես էս չէի նայի։ Բայց Վերան ստիպված էր, ես էլ ձեռի հետ նայեցի (կոմպի դեմը նստած)։
Վերան ճնշեց, որ հերոսը հրեաներին փողի դիմաց էր թաքցնում, բայց ակնհայտ էր, որ կապվելու էր հետները։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի բան էլ, էս կինոյի մեջ սեքսը իմ համար շատ էր  :LOL: 

Վոլտերա, էս մասի համար ես լացե՞լ

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նորածին երեխու մահվան ժամանակ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մի բան էլ, էս կինոյի մեջ սեքսը իմ համար շատ էր 
> 
> Վոլտերա, էս մասի համար ես լացե՞լ
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նորածին երեխու մահվան ժամանակ


Չէ Վեռ, էն ամենավերջում, իհարկե հեչ լացելու չէր, ընդհակառակը,  բայց էդ տեսարաններն ավելի են լացացնում ինձ

----------

Cassiopeia (12.06.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ֆիլմը գործողություններն ընթանում են Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի տարիներին՝ Լեհաստանում։ Ֆիլմի հիմքում ընկած են իրական դեպքե։ Գլխավոր հերոսը՝ Լեոպոլդ Սոխան, աշխատում է քաղաքի ջրմուղ ծառայություններում՝ ընդհատակյա թունելներում։Հանգամանքների բերումով նա հանդիպում է մի խումբ հրեաների, որոնք իրենց կյանքի փրկության համար փորձում են ապաստարան գտնել հենց այդ թունելներում։ Սոխան իր ուժերի սահմաններում փորձում է օգնել նրանց՝ ապրելու այդ դաժան օրերը։ 
> 
> Ֆիլմը ծանր էր ու երկար։ Պահ էր գալիս, որ ուզում էի անջատել ու գնալ քնելու։ Բայց ֆիլմը պահում էր էկրանի առաջ։ Դերասանական խաղը դուրս եկավ, հատկապես Սոխան ու Մունդեկը։ 
> Ֆիլմի որոշ պահեր նմանացրեցի «Метро» ֆիլմի մի երկու կադրերի հետ (Մետրոն ավելի ուշ է նկարահանվել)։
> 
> Ռեվյու գրելուց ահագին հեռու մարդ եմ, դրա համար էսքանով բավարարվեք ու նայեք ֆիլմը 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, իմ Սանտան Տրիբունն է։


Ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը՝ Ագնիեշկա Հոլլանդը, շատ լավն ա, ի դեպ երեք անգամ Օսկարի է առաջադրվել, որից մեկը էս ֆիլմի համար: Ու ֆիլմն իմ դուրն եկել ա, որովհետև էդ մշտական մթության, վախի ու ճնշվածության զգացմունքները շատ լավ փոխանցում ա նայողին, Աննա Ֆրանկի օրագրի Լվովյան տարբերակն ա: Բայց նենց չի որ կցանկանամ էս կինոն ևս մի անգամ նայել:

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Հոլլանդի մյուս օսկարին նոմինացված ֆիլմն էլ դիտել - Europa Europa, էլի Հոլոքոստի մասին է ու էլի իրական դեպքերի հիման վրա նկարահանված: Ֆիլմի հերոսը հրեա մի տղա է, ով պատերազմի ժամանակ դառնում է ՀիտլերՅունգեի անդամ ու ձևացնում, որ գերմանացի է:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.06.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Վերջը նայեցի ինձ բաժին ընկած ֆիլմը։ Մնա ֆուտբոլից հետո կարծիքս կգրեմ, թե չե հիմա գրեմ ալեկուլ կլինի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ նայե՞լ են արդեն: Նոր Սանտա եմ ուզում  :Blush:

----------


## Մուշու

> Էլի ես եմ առաջինը սկսելու՞ 
> 
> *The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover*
> 
> 
> 
> Մի հատ շատ կարևոր զգուշացում, էս ֆիլմը հակացուցված է հղիներին, երեխաներին, թույլ նյարդեր ունեցող ու զզվող մարդկանց, ու ամենակարևորը ֆիլմի դիտելու ժամանակ հաց մի կերեք, թե չէ հետո նոթբուքը մաքրելը դժվար կլինի:


Էն որ խորհուրդդ անտեսած նստել հաց էի ուտում նայելուց, լավ ա թեթև պրծանք: 
Զգացողությունները վերջն են, սենց վատ ինձ մեկ էլ Թրիեր նայելուց եմ զգացել: Էն որ չգիտես ինչ ես զգում,  բայց ահավոր ա ու հավես միաժամանակ: Ինչ որ անդուր համ ա մնում բերանում ու հասկանում ես, որ դու սիրում ես էս կինոն: 
Շնորհակալ եմ քո սանտային լավ կինոյի համար:

----------

Վոլտերա (14.06.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Չէի տեսել։ Չէի էլ տեսնելու, եթե չլիներ Սանտան: Եվրոպական կինոների (մանավանդ իտալական)  սեր չունեմ:
Ֆիլմը՝ ինչպես նկատեցիք նկարից, ձաձի մասին ա, ով արդեն 65 գարուն ա անցկացրել ու հասել ա էն պահը, որ արածն ու չարածը ծանրութեթև ա անում, ու գալիս ա էն եզրկացության որ սաղ սութ ա: Ձաձը ապրում ա  բարձրաշխարհիկ հասարակությունում, ու լավ էլ կայֆեր ա անում․  սաղ օրը կլուբներում ու փարթիներում ա անցկացնում: Ու չնայած էտ կայֆերին, ձաձը ամեն ինչում դատարկություն ա տեսնում: Երեվի էսքանը: Չմոռանամ նշել, որ ձաձը անկրկնելի գեղեցկություն ա ման գալիս, որի նմանը տեսել ա մի անգամ, ջահել ժամանակ, ծովափում (իդեպ մի երկու կադր կա էտ աղջկանից․ էտ ինչ սիրուն  ա այ մարդ,)

Կինոն շատ սիրուն ա նկարած, երաժտությունն էլ ա լավը, դե ձաձի կոստերի մասին խոսք չկա։ Տեղ-տեղ կան հումորներ, հիմնականում ուտվող: Երկխոսություններն էլ վատը չեն, որ ուշադիր լսես, նույնիսկ կարաս մի երկու խոսք ճպցնես ֆեյսբուքիդ պատերին: 

 Լավն էր: Վատը չեր: Ձաձը ահավոր լավն ա խաղում: Զգույշ սեղանից կվերցնի վիսկին, կկպցնի սիգարետը, դուրս կգա բալկոն, ու ժամերով կպատմի՝ թե ինչքան գեղեցիկ, ու դատարկ բան ա կյանքը: 
 Մի պահ կա տենց էլ չջոկի․ 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*էս մեր ձաձին ջահել ժամանակ էտ նախշուն աղջիկը խի՞ ա թողել, Սանտա ջան կարողա՞ իմանաս:

Մի անգամ հավեսով կնայվի: Տարիներ հետո գուցե էլի հաճույքով նայեմ, հիմա՝ չէ: Աբրիս Սանտա

----------

Cassiopeia (14.06.2016), John (14.06.2016), Smokie (14.06.2016), Ամպ (15.06.2016), Մուշու (14.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (14.06.2016), Վոլտերա (14.06.2016), Տրիբուն (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Filth-ի ու Wild Tales-ի մասին ոչ մի բան դեռ չեն գրել: Filth-ն ինձ էդքան չի հետաքրքրում, բայց եթե Wild Tales-ի ռեվյուն 24 ժամվա մեջ չտեսնեմ, էդ մասնակիցը թող ինձնից չնեղանա, ցուցակի սուբյեկտիվորեն ու օբյեկտիվորեն լավագույն ֆիլմն էր  :Jpit: 

Լավ, հանաքը մի կողմ, խնդրում եմ նայեք ու գրեք: Եթե պիտի կինոն չնայեիք ու վերջում ռեվյու չգրեիք, էլ մասնակցելու իմաստը ո՞րն էր: ՄԻ քիչ հարգեք կազմակերպչին ու մյուս մասնակիցներին:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Filth-ի ու Wild Tales-ի մասին ոչ մի բան դեռ չեն գրել: Filth-ն ինձ էդքան չի հետաքրքրում, բայց եթե Wild Tales-ի ռեվյուն 24 ժամվա մեջ չտեսնեմ, էդ մասնակիցը թող ինձնից չնեղանա, ցուցակի սուբյեկտիվորեն ու օբյեկտիվորեն լավագույն ֆիլմն էր 
> 
> Լավ, հանաքը մի կողմ, խնդրում եմ նայեք ու գրեք: Եթե պիտի կինոն չնայեիք ու վերջում ռեվյու չգրեիք, էլ մասնակցելու իմաստը ո՞րն էր: ՄԻ քիչ հարգեք կազմակերպչին ու մյուս մասնակիցներին:


Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, վաղը դեդլայնն ա :/

----------


## մարիօ

> Filth-ի ու Wild Tales-ի մասին ոչ մի բան դեռ չեն գրել: Filth-ն ինձ էդքան չի հետաքրքրում, բայց եթե Wild Tales-ի ռեվյուն 24 ժամվա մեջ չտեսնեմ, էդ մասնակիցը թող ինձնից չնեղանա, ցուցակի սուբյեկտիվորեն ու օբյեկտիվորեն լավագույն ֆիլմն էր 
> 
> Լավ, հանաքը մի կողմ, խնդրում եմ նայեք ու գրեք: Եթե պիտի կինոն չնայեիք ու վերջում ռեվյու չգրեիք, էլ մասնակցելու իմաստը ո՞րն էր: ՄԻ քիչ հարգեք կազմակերպչին ու մյուս մասնակիցներին:


Ռուֆ վայրի պատմությունները Ամպին էր ընկել, իսկ ինքը նայել էր․ դա ա ամբողջ խնդիրը, ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ արդեն հնարավոր չէր փոխել, որովհետև ես էլ էի նայել, իմ հետ էլ չկարողացանք փոխել, բայց խոստացել ա գրել, չնայած եթե չգրի էլ, ես իրան կհասկանամ, որովհետև մարդու շուտվանից նայած կինոն ա, ստիպված պիտի մի հատ էլ վերանայի։ բայց մի հատ խարդախություն եմ արել արանքում, իրան ուրիշ ֆիլմ էլ եմ տվել․ տեսնենք որի մասին կգրի  :Jpit: 
Ֆիլթի մասին Նիկեան մի քիչ գրել էր էն սկզբերում, դեդլայնն էլ 16-ին ա։

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մար, բա Էննայի՞ն ինչ ֆիլմ ա ընկել, ինքն էլ էր մասնակցում

----------


## մարիօ

> Մար, բա Էննայի՞ն ինչ ֆիլմ ա ընկել, ինքն էլ էր մասնակցում


Ինքը ֆիլմ չէր ուղարկել, հետևաբար չի մասնակցում  :Unsure:

----------

Վոլտերա (14.06.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

*Վայրի պատմություններ/Wild Tales*

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...s_salvajes.jpg

_Արգենտինա, Իսպանիա, 2014_
*Ռեժիսոր՝* Դամիան Շիֆրոն
*Դերերում՝* Դարիո Գրանդինետի, Էրիկա Ռիվաս և այլն
*Ժանրը՝* կոմեդիա, դրամա, թրիլլեր
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը՝* 8.1/10
*КиноПоиск-ի միջին գնահատականը՝* 7.7/10
*Պաշտոնական սայթը*
*Ֆիլմի օնլայն դիտման հղումը*

*Պաշտոնական թրեյլերը.*




Եթե էս կինոն դեռ չեք տեսել, ուրեմն հենց հիմա միացրեք, նայեք: Էմոցիոնալ, լարված, գժական, սև հումորը տեղը տեղին, դերասանական ընտիր խաղով կինո ա: 
Սյուժեի հիմքում ընկած են գաղափարապես նմանատիպ, բայց սյուժետային գծով իրարից անկախ 6 նովելներ, որոնց հերոսները առօրյայով ապրող հասարակ, հանգիստ մարդիկ են: Բայց բավական է՝ նրանց մեջ վրեժի զգացումը նստի, ամեն ինչ կմոռանան. ի՜նչ քաղաքավարություն, ի՜նչ հանդուրժողականություն, վախ, մեղքի զգացում: Չէ, կփշրեն, կջարդեն, ամեն ինչ կանեն, մենակ թե վրեժխնդիր լինեն:  
Ֆիլմում մենք չենք կարող բացարձակ դրական կամ բացասկան կերպար գտնել. բոլոր կերպարների մեջ նստած է թե՛ զոհը, թե՛ գիշատիչը: Ու հա, եթե առաջին պահին կերպարը զոհ է, ապա հաջորդ վայրկյանին կարող է ճանկերը խրել նախկին գիշատչի մարմնի մեջ:
Նովելները շատ լավն էին, ամեն մեկն առանձին շատ լավ կարճամետրաժ է: Ինձ ամենաշատը վերջին նովելը դուր եկավ՝ թե՛ զգացմունքների բախումով, թե՛ դերասանների խաղով: Հարսանիքի ժամանակ հարսն իմանում է, որ փեսան իրեն դավաճանել է: Գնա՜ց  :LOL:  Հարսը տիպ էր, էլ չասեմ իրա լղոզված մեյքափով աչքերը: Լրիվ մանյակի տեսք  :Jpit:  :

Սաունդտրեկն ուղղակի հոյակապ էր: Մուտքի երաժշտությունը շատ սիրուն, ընտրված երգերը՝ մեկը մեկից լավը:

Մի խոսքով՝ ընտրի կինո՝ էմոցիոնալ, հետաքրքիր, դինամիկ, դերասանների շատ բնական խաղով:
Նայել անպայման ))

Սա էլ մուտքի երաժշտությունը.



Սանտա ջան, շնորհակալություն սենց լավ կինո առաջարկելու համար: Ու ներողություն, որ սենց ուշ գրեցի: Նայած կինո էր, ամեն օր որոշում էի վերանայեմ, որ ռեվյուն գրեմ, էն էլ էսօր-էգուց էի գցում: Վերջը չվերանայեցի  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. մի հատ էս տիպի մինի սերիալ կա, սենց գժական, սև հումորով, էն որ մի զույգի նշանադրության ժամանակ աննորմալ խաղ են խաղում, բոլորով լցվում են պահարան... Չեմ հիշում էդ սերիալի վերնագիրը, թե գիտեք, գրեք, դա էլ նայենք: Ես 2 սերիան եմ մենակ տեսել:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2016), John (15.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.06.2016), Yellow Raven (15.06.2016), մարիօ (15.06.2016), Մուշու (15.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2016), Վոլտերա (15.06.2016), Տրիբուն (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

*Լավ երեխաները չեն լացում / Cool Kids Don't Cry.*

http://allfilmonline.co/_nw/81/65585922.jpg

_Նիդերլանդներ, 2012_
*Ռեժիսոր՝* Դենիս Բոտս
*Դերերում՝* Հաննա Օբեկ և այլոք (անծանոթ են)
*Ժանրը՝* դրամա, ընտանեկան
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը՝* 7.5/10
*КиноПоиск-ի միջին գնահատականը՝* 8/10
*Ֆիլմի օնլայն դիտման հղումը*
*Պաշտոնական թրեյլերը.*





Ֆիլմում ներկայացված է 6-րդ դասարանցիների դպրոցական կյանքը: Գլխավոև հերոսուհին ակտիվ, ֆուտբոլ խաղացող, տղաների հետ տուրուդմբոցի մեջ մտնող Ակին էր: Շուտով պարզվում է, որ Ակին քաղցկեղով հիվանդ է. լեյկոզ: Ու սկսվում է պայքարը, դասընկերների աջակցությունը և այլն, և այլն:

Էս թեմայով կինոները էնքան շատ են: էս կինոն էլ եսիմ ինչ որակով ու յուրահատուկ սյուժեով չի նկարահանված, որ մյուսներին գերազանցի: Հետո էլ դերասանները շատ արհեստական էին խաղում: Մի տեսակ չկարողացա իրենց կերպարները զգամ: 

Ակին երես առած, ակտիվ տիպ էր, դասարանցիների սիրելին: Դասարանում էլ կար մի տղա, որն աջուձախ բոլորին բզում-բշտում էր, Ակիին վիրավորում, հետը կռվում: Կինոյի վատ տղեն էր, ու պարզ էր, որ Ակիին սիրում ա, վերջում լավն ա դառնալու: Էդ վեցերորդ դասարանցիների սերը մի տեսակ արհեստական էր: Կամ էլ կարող ա ինձ համար էր էդպես:
Հիվանդության մասին իմանալուց հետո էլ Ակիի՝ ուժեղ լինելու, հիվանդանոցից ֆուտբոլի դաշտ վազելու ձգտումը և այլն, և այլն, էլի անբնական էին:
Հիվանդանոցի անձնակազմն էլ իրեն նենց էր պահում, ոնց որ դրախտում լիներ, ոչ թե մանկական օնկոլոգիայի բաժանմունքում: Եթե իրականում էլ ա էդպես, հոյակապ կլինի: Կինոյում հիվանդ երեխաները հոգեբանորեն ճնշված չէին, չապաքինվողներին էլ ոնց որ մահվան պատրաստեին: Ուֆ, դաժան բան: 
Կինոն նայելիս անընդհատ Շմիդտի Օսկարին էի հիշում: Ակիի Լիզա բուժքույրն էլ լրիվ Վարդագույն տիկինն էր:

Անկեղծ՝ ֆիլմն ընդհանրապես չհավանեցի. ո՛չ սյուժեն, ո՛չ երեխեքի խաղը, ո՛չ էլ վերջաբանը: Իմ Սանտան փաստոևեն «Վայրի պատմություններից» առաջ սա էր խորհուրդ տվել: Մի քիչ զարմանում եմ:

Մի խոսքով՝ դեռահասների համար նախատեսված կինո՝ մեկ անգամ նայելու:

Հ.Գ. մեռա, չկարողացա նկար դնեմ: Ինչ դնում էի, ասում էր չափսը մեծ ա ((

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2016), John (15.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2016), Վոլտերա (15.06.2016), Տրիբուն (15.06.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վայրի պատմությունները նայելիս ես լրիվ հայերին էի պատկերացնում  :LOL:

----------

Ամպ (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այ հիմա նոր կարանք գոռանք Պաստեռնա՜կ  :Jpit: 

Wild Tales-ը վերջն ա, տենց հավես կոմեդիա, որի ժամանակ ձենով ղժժայի, շատ վաղուցվանից չէի տեսել: Հարսանիքը իրոք վերջն էր, շախով կինոն փակեց  :Jpit:  Դրանից բացի էն երկու վարորդների պատմությունն էր հավես, մանավանդ վերջը ու էն վրաերթի պատմությունը, որը լրիվ հայավարի մի բան էր: Մենակ երկրորդը դուրս չեկավ (ռեստորանը), մնացածի հետ համեմատած շատ թույլ էր:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.06.2016), Ամպ (15.06.2016), Վոլտերա (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

> Վայրի պատմությունները նայելիս ես լրիվ հայերին էի պատկերացնում


Ահահա, ես էլ: Ռուֆուսի ասած էն վրաերթի պատմությունը, մեկ էլ էն վարորդներինը, պակաս հայեր կլինեի՞ն  :Jpit: 




> Այ հիմա նոր կարանք գոռանք Պաստեռնա՜կ 
> 
> Wild Tales-ը վերջն ա, տենց հավես կոմեդիա, որի ժամանակ ձենով ղժժայի, շատ վաղուցվանից չէի տեսել: Հարսանիքը իրոք վերջն էր, շախով կինոն փակեց  Դրանից բացի էն երկու վարորդների պատմությունն էր հավես, մանավանդ վերջը ու էն վրաերթի պատմությունը, որը լրիվ հայավարի մի բան էր: Մենակ երկրորդը դուրս չեկավ (ռեստորանը), մնացածի հետ համեմատած շատ թույլ էր:


Ես էս կինոն որ նայեցի, ռեվյուն չէի կարդացել: Այ սենց, առանց կարդալու սկսել էի նայել: Ու չգիտեի, որ առանձին պատմություններ են լինելու, դրա համար ռեստորանի պատմությունում Պաստեռնակին էի սպասում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ էն մինի-սերիալի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի՞: Հլը էլի գուգլը փորփրեմ, տեսնեմ կգտնե՞մ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թե սաղ արդեն նայել/գրել են, հայտնեք՝ ով ա սանտան: Մեռանք սպասելով:

Ես մտածում եմ՝ իմը կարող ա Ամպը լինի:

----------


## Ամպ

Գտա.
Inside No. 9.

----------

Ռուֆուս (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

> Ես մտածում եմ՝ իմը կարող ա Ամպը լինի:


 :Jpit: 

Իմն էլ մտածում եմ՝ Yellow Raven-ն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմն էլ մտածում եմ՝ Yellow Raven-ն ա:


Դու ես, չէ՞:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամպ

> Դու ես, չէ՞:


Հեսա մարիօն կգա, կասի  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իմն էլ մտածում եմ՝ Yellow Raven-ն ա:


Չէ, ես չեմ  :Jpit:  Բայց սիրում եմ էդ ֆիլմը ... Inside No 9-ն էլ վատը չի, հատկապես առաջին սեզոնի 2-րդ սերիան (նկարի գողերի մասին) լրիվ շեդևրա ))

----------


## մարիօ

Ձեր բոլորի ֆիլմերը Պաստեռնակն ա առաջարկել։  :Jpit: 

Կարող եք գուշակություններ անել, մինչև դնեմ ցուցակները ժող։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձեր բոլորի ֆիլմերը Պաստեռնակն ա առաջարկել։ 
> 
> Կարող եք գուշակություններ անել, մինչև դնեմ ցուցակները ժող։


ԵØրբ ես դնելու  :Blush:

----------


## մարիօ

> ԵØրբ ես դնելու


մինչև գիշեր կաշխատեմ դնել Բյուր, բայց չեմ խոստանում։

----------


## մարիօ

Նոր հիշեցի, որ ցուցակն ունեմ սարքած ու պիտի միայն անուններն ավելացնեմ․ քանի որ բոլոր ֆիլմերի մասին արդեն  գրվել է ու համարյա բոլորը քննարվել են տեղադրում եմ ֆիմերն ուղարկողների անունները։  Տարօրինակ է, բայց ոչ մեկը չգուշակեց իր Սանտային։ 

Woman in the Dunes -Ամպ
The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover -Վոլտերա 
Memories of Murder -Yellow Raven 
Green Street Hooligans -John
The Great Beauty -Տրիբուն 
In Darkness -Նիկեա 
Filth -Անվերնագիր
Mustang -մարիօ
Hot Fuzz -Աթեիստ
Mr. & Mrs. Smith  -Մուշու
The Kite Runner -Նաիրուհի
Before Sunrise  -StrangeLittleGirl 
Relatos salvajes -Cassiopeia
About Elly -Ռուֆուս 


Շնորհակալ եմ շատ բոլորիդ մասնակցության ու հավես ռեվյուների համար․ էս անգամ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, ավելի շատ ֆիլմեր բացահայտեցինք ու նայեցինք․ հիմնականում շատ լավ ֆիլմեր էին առաջարկվել։  Ապրեք, կայֆ էր։  :Love:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2016), John (16.06.2016), Ամպ (15.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (16.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2016), Վոլտերա (15.06.2016), Տրիբուն (15.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Օրինակ ես նենց ֆիլմ եմ ընտրել, որ վստահ եմ ակումբի 99%-ը նույնիսկ չգիտի էդ կինոյի գոյության մասին: Ինչը տխուր ա, որովհետև էդ կինոն համաշխարհային մակարդակի գլուխգործոց ա ու լիքը մրցանակներ ա շահել, բայց մեկ ա չափից դուրս art house ա մեծ ճանաչում ունենալու համար:


Ռուֆ, սա դու իրոք About Elly-ի մասին է՞իր ասում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարիօ, պաչ քեզ համ լավ ֆիլմ առաջարկելու, համ էլ կինոսանտան անցկացնելու համար  :Smile: 
Բա հաջորդը ե՞րբ ա:

Հոս, ինձ գրկել ես խոստացել  :Blush:

----------

մարիօ (15.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարիօ, պաչ քեզ համ լավ ֆիլմ առաջարկելու, համ էլ կինոսանտան անցկացնելու համար 
> Բա հաջորդը ե՞րբ ա:
> 
> Հոս, ինձ գրկել ես խոստացել


Հլը տես ոնց էր է ինքն իր առաջարկած ֆիլմը փետրահան անում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլը տես ոնց էր է ինքն իր առաջարկած ֆիլմը փետրահան անում


Հա, ես էդ ֆիլմի հետ անձնական խնդիր ունեմ, որտև բոլոր պարամետրերով ինձ դուր գալիք ֆիլմ ա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հա, ես էդ ֆիլմի հետ անձնական խնդիր ունեմ, որտև բոլոր պարամետրերով ինձ դուր գալիք ֆիլմ ա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա


Մի հատ ապուշ ու ծեծված արտահայտություն կա` քո մեջ ա խնդիրը :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ ապուշ ու ծեծված արտահայտություն կա` քո մեջ ա խնդիրը :Ճ


Պարզ ա, որ իմ մեջ ա  :LOL:  բայց չեմ ջոկում՝ ինչ ա:

----------


## մարիօ

> Մարիօ, պաչ քեզ համ լավ ֆիլմ առաջարկելու, համ էլ կինոսանտան անցկացնելու համար 
> Բա հաջորդը ե՞րբ ա:


Եսի՞մ, մտածում եմ մի քիչ հանգստանանք, նոր ֆիլմեր ուսումնասիրենք նոր, չնայած եթե էլի ցանկացողներ լինեն, ես պատրաստ եմ կազմակերպել։ 


Ժող, առաջարկում եմ մի քիչ էլ պատմել, թե ինչու եք հենց էդ ֆիլմն ընտրել ու նաև ձեր կարծիքները ձեր առաջարկած ֆիլմերի մասին եթե հավես ունենաք գրեք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսի՞մ, մտածում եմ մի քիչ հանգստանանք, նոր ֆիլմեր ուսումնասիրենք նոր, չնայած եթե էլի ցանկացողներ լինեն, ես պատրաստ եմ կազմակերպել։ 
> 
> 
> Ժող, առաջարկում եմ մի քիչ էլ պատմել, թե ինչու եք հենց էդ ֆիլմն ընտրել ու նաև ձեր կարծիքները ձեր առաջարկած ֆիլմերի մասին եթե հավես ունենաք գրեք


Ուղղակի մի հատ նոր ֆիլմ եմ պատրաստել, ջանս քոր ա գալիս, ուզում եմ առաջարկել  :Jpit:  Բայց լավ, սպասենք մի քիչ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինչու «Արևածագից առաջը» առաջարկելուն, ապա ես առաջարկեցի զուտ որպես վերջին տեսածս ֆիլմ: Ու համ էլ էդ ֆիլմն ինձ նայացրել էին՝ մտածելով, որ ահավոր դուրս կգա, դուրս չէր էկել: Ուզում էի տեսնեի՝ ակումբում ինչ կարծիքներ կհնչեն, ինձնից ա, որ դուրս չի էկել, թե չէ: Վերջը իմացա, որ ինձնից ա  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

> Չէ, ես չեմ  Բայց սիրում եմ էդ ֆիլմը ... Inside No 9-ն էլ վատը չի, հատկապես առաջին սեզոնի 2-րդ սերիան (նկարի գողերի մասին) լրիվ շեդևրա ))


Նկարի գողերի սերիան մահացու ա  :Jpit: : Լիքը ծիծաղել եմ: Ժող, ով չի տեսել, անպայման նայեք:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

Ես սկզբում Մուստանգն էի ուզում առաջարկել: Հետո որոշեցի Վայրի պատմություններն ուղարկեմ: Էն էլ որ երկուսն էլ նոր կինոներ էին, մտածեցի՝ շատերը տեսած կլինեն:
«Ավազուտների կինը» նոր էի կարդացել: Կինոն էլ շատ էի հավանել, էն եզակի կինոներից էր, որ գրքից հետ չէր մնում: Տենց որոշեցի դա առաջարկեմ: 

Հավես էր, լիքը նոր կինոների մասին իմացա: 
էլի խաղանք:  Էս անգամ հաստատ ավելի շուտ կգրեմ ռեվյուս ))

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես սկզբում Մուստանգն էի ուզում առաջարկել: Հետո որոշեցի Վայրի պատմություններն ուղարկեմ: Էն էլ որ երկուսն էլ նոր կինոներ էին, մտածեցի՝ շատերը տեսած կլինեն:
> «Ավազուտների կինը» նոր էի կարդացել: Կինոն էլ շատ էի հավանել, էն եզակի կինոներից էր, որ գրքից հետ չէր մնում: Տենց որոշեցի դա առաջարկեմ: 
> 
> Հավես էր, լիքը նոր կինոների մասին իմացա: 
> էլի խաղանք:  Էս անգամ հաստատ ավելի շուտ կգրեմ ռեվյուս ))


Մուստանգն էդքան հայտնի ֆիլմ ա՞ ժող, ինձ թվում էր, որ շատ քիչ մարդ ա նայել Հայաստանում էդ կինոն․ պարզվեց բոլորը նայել են ու վրես խաբար չկար  :Shok:

----------


## Ամպ

> Մուստանգն էդքան հայտնի ֆիլմ ա՞ ժող, ինձ թվում էր, որ շատ քիչ մարդ ա նայել Հայաստանում էդ կինոն․ պարզվեց բոլորը նայել են ու վրես խաբար չկար


Հա, որ օսկարի առաջադրվեց, լիքը մարդ էդ հոսանքի տակ նայեց:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես էնպիսի կինո առաջարկեցի, որ Արտակը չէր տեսել  :Smile: 

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## մարիօ

> Հա, որ օսկարի առաջադրվեց, լիքը մարդ էդ հոսանքի տակ նայեց:


Զարմանալի ա, որովհետև ես սրա մասին իմացել եմ ոչ թե որպես օսկարի առաջադրված, այլ որպես թուրքական արտադրության կինո ու մտածում էի, որ շատ քիչ մարդ նայած կլինի։ 

Իսկ առաջարկել եմ, որովհետև չնայած միշտ ես կինոսանտաներին առաջարկում եմ էն ամենատանջամահ անող արտհաուսներից ու նայողը  հետո երեք օր դեպրեսվումա, էս անգամ որոշեցի մի քիչ քիչ դեպրես բան տալ, որ հանգիստ նայեն, համ հաճույք ստանան, համ էլ կարծիքներ լսեմ ինձ շատ հուզող թեմայի մասին։ Ոնց հասկացա Բյուրը իրոք հաճույք ստացել էր, դուրն էլ եկել էր․ առաքելություս համարում եմ կատարված:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մուստանգն էդքան հայտնի ֆիլմ ա՞ ժող, ինձ թվում էր, որ շատ քիչ մարդ ա նայել Հայաստանում էդ կինոն․ պարզվեց բոլորը նայել են ու վրես խաբար չկար


Ես չգիտեմ ինչը ոնց, բայց մարդամեկն էդ կինոն ցուցակագրել էր որպես Բյուրի հետ նայելու կինո ու մի քիչ նեղվել էր, որ իմացավ առանց իրա նայել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես չգիտեմ ինչը ոնց, բայց մարդամեկն էդ կինոն ցուցակագրել էր որպես Բյուրի հետ նայելու կինո ու մի քիչ նեղվել էր, որ իմացավ առանց իրա նայել եմ


Ըհը, ես եղա մեղավոր էլի։  :Unsure:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մի քանի պատճառ կար, որ ընտրեցի էդ ֆիլմն ուղարկել. նախ որ վերջերս էի նայել ու լավ տպավորվել էր, էլ չասեմ, որ ազդեցության տակից շաբաթներ շարունակ չէի կարում դուրս գալ, հետո համոզված էի` քիչ մարդ նայած կլինի, ուզում էի նայողները իմ պես շոկի մեջ ընկնեն, դե ու մեկ էլ ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչ կարծիքներ կհնչեն էդ ֆիլմի մասին:

----------

մարիօ (15.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհը, ես եղա մեղավոր էլի։


Արխային, խոստացա, որ էլի եմ նայելու  :Jpit:

----------

մարիօ (15.06.2016)

----------


## John

> Մարիօ, պաչ քեզ համ լավ ֆիլմ առաջարկելու, համ էլ կինոսանտան անցկացնելու համար 
> Բա հաջորդը ե՞րբ ա:
> 
> Հոս, ինձ գրկել ես խոստացել


Ես նույնիսկ դիսկն եմ հիշում  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես նույնիսկ դիսկն եմ հիշում


Ինչ դիսկ

----------


## John

> Ինչ դիսկ


Meetings ա գրած վրեն )))

Իրականում Արևածագից առաջ-ը ինձ քեզ հիշեցրեց, բայց եսիմխի չմտածեցի, որ դու առաջարկած կլինես․ ես կանխատեսելուց լավ չեմ )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Meetings ա գրած վրեն )))
> 
> Իրականում Արևածագից առաջ-ը ինձ քեզ հիշեցրեց, բայց եսիմխի չմտածեցի, որ դու առաջարկած կլինես․ ես կանխատեսելուց լավ չեմ )))


Հաաաա, ուզում եմ էդ դիսկը  :Jpit:  դե որտեղից մտածեիր, որ ես եմ առաջարկել: Դրած քֆրտում էի:

----------

John (16.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հավես էր շատ, կարծիքների ազդեցությամբ երեք ֆիլմ մտավ նայելիքների ցանկ  :Smile:  

Ես «Օդապարուկ թռցնողը» երկու բանի համար էի առաջարկել։ Մեկը որ նոր էի նայել, թարմ տպավորությունների տակ էի ու ուզում էի կողքից կարծիք լսել, երկրորդն էլ ՖԲ-ում Բյուրը գրել էր, որ գիրքը կարդացել է, բայց ֆիլմը չի նայել, ասացի՝ կարող է բախտի բերմամբ իրեն ընկնի։

Հիմա հատուկ խնդրանք Բյուրին  :Smile:  Եթե նայես (կապ չունի՝ երբ, թեկուզ տարիներ հետո  :LOL:  ), անպայման ինձ ասա կարծիքդ, հա՞։

Իսկ նենց հաջորդ Սանտայի համար երկու կինո արդեն ունեմ, մնում է՝ ընտրեմ մեկը։

Իմ Սանտային էլ անչափ մեծ շնորհակալություն սիրունագույն կինոյի համար։ Ամպ ջան, վարկանիշիցդ մի տեսակ զգում էի, որ կարող է քո ուղարկածը լինի, բայց դե վստահ չէի։

----------

Ամպ (16.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հավես էր շատ, կարծիքների ազդեցությամբ երեք ֆիլմ մտավ նայելիքների ցանկ  
> 
> Ես «Օդապարուկ թռցնողը» երկու բանի համար էի առաջարկել։ Մեկը որ նոր էի նայել, թարմ տպավորությունների տակ էի ու ուզում էի կողքից կարծիք լսել, երկրորդն էլ ՖԲ-ում Բյուրը գրել էր, որ գիրքը կարդացել է, բայց ֆիլմը չի նայել, ասացի՝ կարող է բախտի բերմամբ իրեն ընկնի։
> 
> Հիմա հատուկ խնդրանք Բյուրին  Եթե նայես (կապ չունի՝ երբ, թեկուզ տարիներ հետո  ), անպայման ինձ ասա կարծիքդ, հա՞։
> 
> Իսկ նենց հաջորդ Սանտայի համար երկու կինո արդեն ունեմ, մնում է՝ ընտրեմ մեկը։
> 
> Իմ Սանտային էլ անչափ մեծ շնորհակալություն սիրունագույն կինոյի համար։ Ամպ ջան, վարկանիշիցդ մի տեսակ զգում էի, որ կարող է քո ուղարկածը լինի, բայց դե վստահ չէի։


Էսքանից հետո պիտի ամոթից գետինը մտնեմ կինոն չնայելու համար  :LOL:  մոտ ժամանակներս անպայման նայելու եմ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Մանանեխի սերմ լինեմ, թե չգիտեյի որ The Great Beauty-ին Տրիբունի ձեռի գործն ա

----------


## մարիօ

Հեսա կպարզվի՝ բոլորը գիտեին, թե ով ա իրանց սանտան, բայց չէին արտահայտվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հեսա կպարզվի՝ բոլորը գիտեին, թե ով ա իրանց սանտան, բայց չէին արտահայտվում


Հա, ինչ ճիշտնա ճիշտ, ես ջոկել էի Ռուֆուսի ռեակցիայից  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես իմ ֆիլմը ընտրելուց որոշեցի թեթև ու դրայվով ֆիլմ ընտրել ։)
Իսկ Սայմոն Պեգի էդ սերիան շատ եմ հավանում։

Պոլը էդ սերիայից չի, բայց էլի շատ-շատ լավն ա։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Զզվելի, զզվելի, զզվելի կինո: Ուրիշ բան չկա ասելու  :Sad: 

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէի տեսել։ Չէի էլ տեսնելու, եթե չլիներ Սանտան: Եվրոպական կինոների (մանավանդ իտալական)  սեր չունեմ:
> Ֆիլմը՝ ինչպես նկատեցիք նկարից, ձաձի մասին ա, ով արդեն 65 գարուն ա անցկացրել ու հասել ա էն պահը, որ արածն ու չարածը ծանրութեթև ա անում, ու գալիս ա էն եզրկացության որ սաղ սութ ա: Ձաձը ապրում ա  բարձրաշխարհիկ հասարակությունում, ու լավ էլ կայֆեր ա անում․  սաղ օրը կլուբներում ու փարթիներում ա անցկացնում: Ու չնայած էտ կայֆերին, ձաձը ամեն ինչում դատարկություն ա տեսնում: Երեվի էսքանը: Չմոռանամ նշել, որ ձաձը անկրկնելի գեղեցկություն ա ման գալիս, որի նմանը տեսել ա մի անգամ, ջահել ժամանակ, ծովափում (իդեպ մի երկու կադր կա էտ աղջկանից․ էտ ինչ սիրուն  ա այ մարդ,)
> 
> Կինոն շատ սիրուն ա նկարած, երաժտությունն էլ ա լավը, դե ձաձի կոստերի մասին խոսք չկա։ Տեղ-տեղ կան հումորներ, հիմնականում ուտվող: Երկխոսություններն էլ վատը չեն, որ ուշադիր լսես, նույնիսկ կարաս մի երկու խոսք ճպցնես ֆեյսբուքիդ պատերին: 
> 
>  Լավն էր: Վատը չեր: Ձաձը ահավոր լավն ա խաղում: Զգույշ սեղանից կվերցնի վիսկին, կկպցնի սիգարետը, դուրս կգա բալկոն, ու ժամերով կպատմի՝ թե ինչքան գեղեցիկ, ու դատարկ բան ա կյանքը: 
>  Մի պահ կա տենց էլ չջոկի․ 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*էս մեր ձաձին ջահել ժամանակ էտ նախշուն աղջիկը խի՞ ա թողել, Սանտա ջան կարողա՞ իմանաս:
> ...


Հա ուզում էի գրել, հա մոռանում էի ․․․ 

Քեզ շատ լավ կինո էր ընկեր, բախտդ բերել էր։  :LOL: 

Ասեմ, իմ համար վերջին մի 20-30 տարվա լավագույն ֆիլեմրից մեկն ա, սկսած դերասանական խաղից, Տոնի Սերվիլոն իրա թարախ ժպիտով ու սիգարետով ատամների արանքը, մոռթում ա, վերջացրած ռեժիսորական ու օպերատորական աշխատանքով։ Դե, էն որ սիրուն ա հանած, դրանում խոսք չկա, մտնում ես Հռոմ ոտով գլխով դուրս ես գալիս։ Բայց նաև առանձին տեսարաններն են գլուխգործոց։ 

Նախ, առաջին 11 րոպեները ֆիլմի, իմ համար, կայֆավատի լավագույն նրակահանումներից մեկն ա կինոինդուստրիայում  :LOL:  




Հետո, էն որ սաղով նստած բժիշկին են սպասում, մանաշկեն էլ հետները ու կոլեկտիվ մի հատ սրսկում են ստանում ինչ-որ կապույտ պանացեայի, վճարում են 700 եվրո ու ռասվիդանյա։ Հետո, էն «նկարիչ» անչափահասի տեսարանը, մեկ էլ գլխով պատին խփող ծիպա մոդեռն-հոգեբան-արվեստաբան-դերասան-ավանգարդիստ մորքուրը։ 

Կարճ ասած, ամեն ֆռագմենտը էս ֆիլմի, մի հատ դեմքություն ա։

----------

Անվերնագիր (12.09.2016), մարիօ (27.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարիօ, չե՞ս ուզում նոր սանտա անես: Նենց հավես կա կինոներ նայելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.09.2016), Smokie (12.09.2016), Աթեիստ (12.09.2016), մարիօ (12.09.2016), Մուշու (12.09.2016), Յոհաննես (12.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.09.2016), Տրիբուն (12.09.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

> Մարիօ, չե՞ս ուզում նոր սանտա անես: Նենց հավես կա կինոներ նայելու:


Հաշվի առնելով շնորհակալությունների քանակը ուզում եմ։
Կինոներ մտածեք ժող, ալբոմների սանտան հենց վերջանա, սկսենք։  :Hands Up:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաշվի առնելով շնորհակալությունների քանակը ուզում եմ։
> Կինոներ մտածեք ժող, ալբոմների սանտան հենց վերջանա, սկսենք։


Ալբոմներինը վերջացավ: Չե՞նք սկսում:

----------


## Smokie

Երևի ես էլ մասնակցեմ՝ была не была: :Wink:

----------


## Մուշու

Ես արդեն կինո ունեմ ընտրած  :Smile:  Մեկի փոխարեն երկուսը 

Отправлено с моего D6503 через Tapatalk

----------

